# 1983 or 1984 Burton High backs



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

Nope. I have never seen just the bindings for sale for any 80's boards. (well, not since about 1994 or so) The bindings are always the part missing as the old plastic wears out, breaks, or was replaced by some more modern version. Good luck, but I think you will have to hope for a beat board with good bindings (and oxymoron for 80s boards btw), buy it and snipe the bindings.


----------

